

New AWS service? Video Cloud Delivery. - achille2
http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/187101/ref=j_sr_10_t?ie=UTF8&category=*&jobSearchKeywords=&location=US%2C%20CA%2C%20Palo%20Alto&page=1

======
snowwrestler
My first thought is that wow, that would be huge.

But on further reflection, I question the value that Amazon would bring to
this space. YouTube now hosts videos of almost any length, and you can stream
live for very cheap with Ustream. Or you can pay to get both from Brightcove
with rich encoding and design tools with 24 hour live support.

